# Fort Hood, Texas area Reformed Churches



## xirtam (Oct 29, 2013)

Does anyone know of any Reformed churches close to Fort Hood, Texas?

I have some family and friends in the military who have just moved there.

In Christ,


----------



## Edward (Oct 30, 2013)

There is a new PCA mission plant in the Killeen/Harker Heights area. While the web site isn't encouraging, it is targeted at the military community. Preacher is Covenant trained and retired military. 

Hill Country Church (PCA) / Welcome

There is a more established PCA Korean church in Killeen. Web site doesn't appear to be working. 

There is also a PCA church in Temple - typical modern music and young families. Preacher is Covenant trained and ex-RUF. Redeemer Presbyterian | Home


----------



## xirtam (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank you, Sir. I have passed on your suggestions.


----------



## Mushroom (Oct 30, 2013)

Reformation Church in Boerne, TX. Bill Mencarow is Pastor, nice guy. It's an independent Church, exclusive non-instrumental psalmody, paedobaptist. Bill was a Ruling Elder at my PCA Church 15 years ago.


----------



## Edward (Oct 30, 2013)

Closest OPC is in Austin, which is too far. Pickings are slim between Waco and the Austin area.


----------

